# DUBAI | Dubai One | 711m | 2333ft | 161 fl | App



## Gabriel900

711m tower rising in Dubai























































World's tallest residential tower will form part of Meydan One, also featuring a huge new mall, the world’s longest indoor ski slope, a 25,000 sqm indoor sports facility, the biggest dancing fountains in the world, among others.

A new large-scale leisure, residential and hospitality destination is coming up in Dubai as part a new record-smashing city-within-a-city set to stand out as a master development.

Meydan One will feature a retractable roof measuring 150x80metres, which will open in winter months; more than 300 restaurants, cafes and kiosks, and luxury brands.

The mall is part of the Meydan One development, which will also feature a 711-metre tall Dubai One tower, a civic plaza, a 4km canal and a marina with 100 berths.

Located between Meydan and Al Khail Road, the 3.67 million square metre Meydan One development is led by Meydan City Corporation, according to a company statement Monday.

The value of the project was not revealed.

The first phase of the development is set to be completed before 2020, the statement said, without elaborating.

The Dubai One, expected to be the world’s tallest residential tower, and its integrated podium incorporate 350,000sqm of gross floor area, 885 residential apartments and a five-star hotel featuring 350 rooms

Also featured are a conference centre, an observation deck at 655 metre-high, a sky restaurant at 675 metre-high, a plaza view restaurant and terrace, as well as the Meydan One Marina Yacht Club.

Sports enthusiasts will have access to an indoor ski slope, expected to be the world’s longest at 1.2km; an indoor multi-purpose sport facility measuring 25,000sqm; over 5.3km bicycle and jogging trails and a 9km boardwalk.

http://gulfnews.com/business/property/711m-tower-rising-in-dubai-1.1560811

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...project-with-worlds-tallest-residential-tower

https://www.facebook.com/HHSheikhMohammed

Location of this project:










:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## droneriot

Who is this corporation and do they have the money for this?


----------



## Redzio

Can some give link to the location on the google maps?


----------



## ZZ-II

a 711m tall box, that's something i would love to see . Hope it gets build!


----------



## Gabriel900

Guys this is approved by his highness "Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum officially approved the development of Meydan One"

http://gulftoday.ae/portal/577748f2-b6d1-465b-8077-9c6fb00b3117.aspx

and according to his offical facebook account: https://www.facebook.com/HHSheikhMohammed

Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.177020&lon=55.296679&z=15&m=b


----------



## KillerZavatar

over 700m and not tapering. even with that giant crown, this being pure residential means we get a heck of a lot of floors out of this, might make it for the building with most floors. i was just about to go to bed, when i saw this. looks like i'll have some nice articles to read in the train tomorrow morning though. this came out of nowhere, finally the crazy visionary projects for Dubai are back :cheers:



Gabriel900 said:


> Guys this is approved by his highness "Vice President and Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai His Highness Sheikh Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum officially approved the development of Meydan One"
> 
> http://gulftoday.ae/portal/577748f2-b6d1-465b-8077-9c6fb00b3117.aspx
> 
> and according to his offical facebook account: https://www.facebook.com/HHSheikhMohammed
> 
> Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.177020&lon=55.296679&z=15&m=b


approved doesn't make it automatically happen though. this needs a lot of money to flow. the design is also in the very early stages. This makes for another great project to follow anyways though :cheers:

added building and location on SSP: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=106729

also just realized the location opens the way a bit more to the Lagoons project as well. could you imagine all these projects done and seeing the Burj and the Lagoons from your kitchen in this tower :drool:


----------



## Gabriel900

Some more pics:














































http://www.thenational.ae/business/...project-with-worlds-tallest-residential-tower

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ms-for-record-breaking-success--in-pictures#4


----------



## Gabriel900

KillerZavatar said:


> also just realized the location opens the way a bit more to the Lagoons project as well. could you imagine all these projects done and seeing the Burj and the Lagoons from your kitchen in this tower :drool:


You read my mind!!!! DIFC, Downtown, Business bay, Meydan, Lagoons will all be connected making a one big united city!! This is awesome! :drool:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Well, it surely looks great at this stage. Although the ski slope does give my inner Energy Management engineer shivers. It's basically a giant cooling fin as presented, requiring insulation on all sides. At least the mall roof looks like a great place to install PV panels, though.

As for the tower... well, I find myself strangely without an opinion either way. Towers so rarely turn out to look like their first render that I can't really be hyped or upset about it at this time. Okay, there's a tower in the drawings, but I've got the feeling that the finished product won't look like it at all.


----------



## WilhelmMaybach

It seems that Dubai is going to store both the highest Office and residential towers in the world.

btw, does anybody know anything about the time frames for this project? I mean when is it going to be built?


----------



## Gabriel900

They say phase 1 will be done before 2020! but what is phase 1 exactly I don't know.

His Highness seems pretty optimistic about this one cz on his Facebook he ends the post saying "we will make sure to provide visitors the best experience they ever had in our expo 2020"

Anw time will tell


----------



## godgame

we'll see. still waiting on the other tower...


----------



## Munwon

Great!!! When I got on SSC I thought it was going to be some jerk bumping and old thread. Very nice surprise


----------



## Atmosphere

The tower is great but the ski-slope building is awesome! Although it would be more futuristic if those were homes/offices as well.


----------



## getroy

Gabriel900 said:


> They say phase 1 will be done before 2020! but what is phase 1 exactly I don't know.


"The first phase of the project, located between Meydan and Al Khail Road, is scheduled for completion before 2020. It is to include the tower, the mall, the civic plaza, the dancing water feature, a 4km canal and the marina"

http://www.thenational.ae/business/...project-with-worlds-tallest-residential-tower

So, the tower is part of the first phase of the project!


----------



## GulfArabia

that mall has a football field in it !


----------



## GulfArabia

why does that look like a skiing arena


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

droneriot said:


> Who is this corporation and do they have the money for this?


Interesting question. I hope AltinD or someone else from Dubai will enlighten us shortly. But since the ruler of Dubai himseld is behind this company and the project, there is faith


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> over 700m and not tapering. even with that giant crown, this being pure residential means we get a heck of a lot of floors out of this, might make it for the building with most floors.


The last floors should be quite above 600m, with typical floor heights for a residental tower 150 floors or more seem to be realistic indeed. Can't wait for more information :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Is this absolutely certain? This really looks to me like one of those projects that will never be built.


----------



## TheZoolooMaster

ThatOneGuy said:


> Is this absolutely certain? This really looks to me like one of those projects that will never be built.


With the current trend in oil prices, I would have to agree with you.


----------



## noir-dresses

Meraas is a government company so financing wont be a problem. They are the ones who are doing City Walk, The Beach, and Blue Waters as well.

The Meydan project as a whole is the Rulers favorite, if not passion because it's so involved with his love for horse's so the chances of this being a reality is very, very good if not 100 percent.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Oh a government company, now that is nice to hear. Just jumped up quite a bit in its likelihood


----------



## Gabriel900

I am gonna go on a limb here and say this is what the view is like from the observation deck of this tower! In fact, I believe this pic is taken from where the tower will rise :cheers:
Plus you can see the canal footprint on the desert sand where it will supposedly be dug!









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kilrah/16863725770/sizes/k/


----------



## droneriot

To build a 700m tower by 2020 they'll have to start very soon, but that's what we've been saying in the Burj 2020 thread.

Pardon my negative attitude, it's just that a lot of Dubai projects in recent years have been lagging massively. As KillerZavatar said, having learned that the government is behind this project puts me at ease a bit.


----------



## AltinD

Meh .... Maydan should release financing for the Entisar tower first. That thing has stalled for months. And how many "city centers" do we need? ..... and a new dancing fountain 450 meters long? Really Maydan?



Meeeeh.....


----------



## AltinD

Oh, and it's not a Residential Tower, it has a hotel also.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

I am going to take AltinDs side and be a pessimistic party pooper too 

This is all too much in a short span of time

A big Meh from me too

Also, do not get me wrong. I want this to be true.


----------



## godgame

AltinD said:


> Meh .... Maydan should release financing for the Entisar tower first. That thing has stalled for months. And how many "city centers" do we need? ..... and a new dancing fountain 450 meters long? Really Maydan?
> 
> 
> 
> Meeeeh.....


now if i had made this exact post, i would be getting shit for it.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ I would be pessimistic about it if this wasn't backed up by His Highness!
I mean it doesn't make any sense for him to state this project as one to be completed before expo2020 in order for all visitors to have the greatest experience of an expo ever, if it is just a vision.

This alone makes this project very real


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

godgame said:


> now if i had made this exact post, i would be getting shit for it.


Probably because you don't have the same reputation as a member of 11 years does...?


----------



## godgame

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Probably because you don't have the same reputation as a member of 11 years does...?


i only really see him stirring up shit in the news forums. is he better in the local forums?


----------



## Ch.W

What a nice project 
Dubai is always good for new sensational surprizes:banana:


----------



## MarshallKnight

Great looking tower, love the proportions, and even though it's slender, the fact that there are no tapers makes it still feel monumental. Should provide some much needed balance to the Dubai skyline (and if anyone has or would like to mock up a skyline shot with this, Burj Khalifa and the SZR towers, it would make my day.)

Seems smart to make it entirely residential too, as the luxury condo market is more stable than offices. Between that and the royal backing, I'll remain cautiously optimistic for this one.


----------



## jackedi07

*New Dubai Project Will Include 711-Meter Tower*










Meydan has announced the launch of a massive new scheme known as Meydan One featuring a 711-meter tower, a new mall, the world’s largest indoor ski slope, a 25,000-square-meter indoor sports facility, one of the largest fountains in the world, a beach, and a civic plaza capable of hosting up to 60,000 people. It is also to contain a 100-berth marina.

“In a city which never stops innovating, today’s announcement is significant for the future of Dubai and the UAE,” said the Meydan Chairman Saeed Al Tayer. The development has already been approved by Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid, Vice President and Ruler of Dubai. It was launched on August 3 at the Meydan hotel.

The project is to have a total built area of five million square meters and be home to 78,300 residents. It is to contain a five-star hotel with 350 rooms, a conference center, the world’s tallest 360-degree observation deck at 655 meters, the world’s highest sky restaurant at 675 meters, 885 apartments, and a marina yacht club.

The mall is to have a retractable roof that opens in the cooler winter months. It will be home to around 300 restaurants, cafés, and kiosks, as well as a range of retail outlets and nightlife venues. The ski slope is to be 1.2 kilometers long, and at its base would be the Meydan Arena – an 8,000-capacity venue to host sporting events, concerts, and shows. Outdoor space surrounding the arena is to contain football pitches, mountain biking, walking and running trails, and a BMX park, while the arena is to house an array of indoor sports.

The first phase of the project, located between Meydan and Al Khail Road, is scheduled for completion before 2020. It is to include the tower, the mall, the civic plaza, the dancing water feature, a four-kilometer canal, and the marina.

Al Tayer said: “We have committed to developing a multi-use destination which goes beyond expectations and will cater to every kind of person living and working here, as well as those who travel from around the world to visit.”

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTallNews/tabid/4810/Article/3082/language/en-US/view.aspx#!

http://skyscrapercenter.com/complex/1882

http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/dubai-one/20612


----------



## iamtheSTIG

Looks fantastic! A 700m+ mega tall straight up with no set backs!

I'm also glad this is right next to downtown dubai and round the corner from Bury Khalifa! Will look incredible with thsee 2 mega towers so close


----------



## ZZ-II

They've to start this year if they want to finish in 2020 and next year it has to rise above ground! 

I hope it so much


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

godgame said:


> i only really see him stirring up shit in the news forums. is he better in the local forums?


He probably is a controversial forumer.. but that's not a bad thing. One does not have to agree with everything someone says. It's a forum, a place to discuss and debate. 
I'm not keeping track of everything AltinD is posting in the international forums, and maybe he's more... sarcastic? cynical? around here, I can't tell. I find myself debatting with him in the UAE forums every now and then, and we do not always agree with each other. But he has lots of experience and knowledge about Dubai, the developers and the market, and I respect him for that.
Let's end this here, it's getting a little bit off topic isn't it.



ZZ-II said:


> They've to start this year if they want to finish in 2020 and next year it has to rise above ground!
> 
> I hope it so much


Even if they started today it would be a tight schedule. Finishing a 700m+ tall tower within 5 years is not impossible, but opening it for the public will also require infrastructure, landscaping and more...


----------



## DUBAI10000

^^^ ALTIND was that a double post that I saw/// I have a lot of optimism for this tower and entisar, both are backed by meydan, who keeps going through with crazy ideas. I never thought Blue Waters would be built or the Meydan Race Course they seemed to extreme, like the Dubai City Tower or the Nakheel Tower, but sure enough under Meydan it was built. Who knows, who the architect is so I can harass them? Thanks


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

godgame said:


> i only really see him stirring up shit in the news forums. is he better in the local forums?


Actually, yeah, a lot. Surprised me too.


----------



## Munwon

This can for sure be built by 2020. Remember, CTF Guangzhou started in 2010 went on hold for a year and they are putting the finishing touches on it now.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Munwon said:


> This can for sure be built by 2020. Remember, CTF Guangzhou started in 2010 went on hold for a year and they are putting the finishing touches on it now.


CTF:
- is nearly 200 meters smaller
- has way less floors -> less core jumps and therefor less pouring cycles. You can not go much faster than one pour every 3~4 days.
- is situated in a developed area with little landscaping and infrastructure works needed.
- started preparation in Q3 2009
- is far from being done at this time. They still need to dismantle a crane, remove the exterior elevators and clad a gap in the curtain wall that is running from the ground level to apporx. 500m height.

Even if you substract the few months CTF has been on hold, the construction time hardly stays below 5 years.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
and it is not even set to be completed in 2015.


----------



## AltinD

godgame said:


> now if i had made this exact post, i would be getting shit for it.


Because you'd base that on malice rather than knowledge :tongue3:


----------



## DubaiM

Munwon said:


> Great!!! When I got on SSC I thought it was going to be some jerk bumping and old thread. Very nice surprise


Exactly my thoughts lol :lol:

Wow very good news before going to bed! It will connect The Lagoons with Downtown perfectly and looks very good. Just imagine these needles ( Burj Khalifa, Dubai One and Lagoons Twin Towers) in the skyline dominating the whole city!! 

I still think the design is in the early stages. The final product will look different, but I believe with the current design they want to tell us, that they tend to the simple, elegant and minimalistic architecture! Cool! That is what Dubai needs!


----------



## DUBAI10000

It is possible but not likely my guess is it will be nearly complete but not yet open in 2020. However I think its definitely possible. They just need to start fast.


----------



## AltinD

My biggest problem is the fountain ..... WTF


----------



## godgame

is there a plan to add that much greenery to dubai?


----------



## Gabriel900

AltinD said:


> My biggest problem is the fountain ..... WTF


A fountain reaching that high is possible but the dancing part is the tricky one! how is it possible to control the swaying of water when it is shot that high?
Wind will take it everywhere and it will be a nightmare for viewers lol


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Gabriel900 said:


> A fountain reaching that high is possible but the dancing part is the tricky one! how is it possible to control the swaying of water when it is shot that high?
> Wind will take it everywhere and it will be a nightmare for viewers lol


I wouldn't mind getting wet when it's 45 degrees outside 



AltinD said:


> My biggest problem is the fountain ..... WTF


I think it kind of makes sense... the fountain in Downtown became a huge tourist attraction and was/is being used to advertise apartment buildings all around it, and of course to increase their value quite a lot. It seems to be a relatively safe investment that will pay off multiple times.


----------



## droneriot

None of the links say anything about the height of the fountain, only the length. That's horizontal, not vertical.


----------



## Gabriel900

droneriot said:


> None of the links say anything about the height of the fountain, only the length. That's horizontal, not vertical.


"أطلقنا بحمد الله اليوم مشروع مدينة ميدان 1 السياحية والتجارية والسكنية على مساحة ٣.٦ مليون متر مربع. المشروع سيضم سكنا ل٧٨ الف نسمة بالإضافة لقناة مائية بطول ٤ كم ومرسى و شواطئ ونوافير راقصة بارتفاع ٤٤٢ م الأعلى عالميا."

His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum clearly states above that the dancing fountains will be the highest worldwide reaching 442m vertically!

https://www.facebook.com/HHSheikhMohammed


----------



## firoz bharmal

World two biggest tallest sky scraper and Mall is within 5 Km only.......!.....:cheers1::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::nocrook::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## Gabriel900

*Meydan one Project facts & numbers:*

*Key facts:*
Dubai One Tower – 711m tall (world’s tallest residential tower)
Indoor ski slope – 1.2km long (world’s longest indoor ski slope)
Indoor gym – 25,000m (world’s largest gymnasium)
Fountains – 420m x 100m (world’s largest fountain)
Resident population – 78,300
Boardwalk – 9km
Navigable canal – 4km
Bike trail – 9km
Beach - 300m
Plaza and events space capacity – 60,000 people
Mall parking and park-and-ride capacity – 18,000 cars

*Development statistics:*
Land area – 3,671,000 sqm
Gross floor area (GFA) – 5,500,000 sqm
Meydan One Mall – 540,000 sqm
Dubai One Tower – 350,000 sqm
Ski slope – 70,410 sqm
Office building – 45,000 sqm
Heritage Village – 19,000 sqm
Central park – 170,000 sqm
Hospitality Meydan One – 2,050 (hotel keys)

*Dubai One Tower:*
Gross floor area (GFA) – 350,000 sqm
Number of floors – 161
Resident population – 3,200
Hotel population – 456
Dimensions – 49m x 49m x 711m

In descending order, Dubai One Tower will feature: an observatory, sky terrace, and restaurant; penthouses; residential apartments; a five-star hotel; and, a yacht club and conservation area.

*Heritage Village:*
Land area – 44,000 sqm
Gross floor area (GFA) – 19,000 sqm
Heritage museum – 3,610 sqm
Heritage school – 3,110 sqm
Wildlife centre – 2,500 sqm
‘The Old Souk’ – 1,850 sqm
Food village – 1,850 sqm
Kidzania – 1,700 sqm
Multi-purpose hall – 1,000 sqm
Local cuisine restaurant – 540 sqm
Visitor centre – 30 sqm

*Fountains:*
The Meydan One dancing water fountain (420m x 100m) will be the largest in the world. It will feature a 100m vertical laser light-colour array choreographed with a digital screen.
Meydan One will also boast a 100m x 80m interactive dry fountain, and multiple themed fountains in the plaza.

*Digital screens:*
Meydan One will include a 600m-long bridge screen consisting of LED displays. The development will incorporate two 100m x 20m mall screens and a 20m x 50m vertical plaza screen.
Meydan One’s Heritage Village will also feature a masjid, a heritage court, Bedouin tents, and a connection bridge to Meydan One Mall.

*Indoor and outdoor plazas:*
Outdoor plaza – 57,000 sqm
Shaded plaza – 14,400 sqm
Indoor plaza ceiling height – 40m
Meydan One’s plaza and events space will feature a fountain-facing food-and-beverage (F&B) area, an outdoor zone for extreme sports, and a floating stage for concerts.
The area will be used to host a selection of events and shows, the first of which will be held on UAE National Day. Film, art, and gastronomic festivals are also slated.

*Transport:*
Dubai Metro’s Gold Line will connect Meydan One Tower and the Marina Precinct with Mall Plaza and New Town Park.
Meydan One will also feature water taxis, a tramway, a bicycle track, and will be connected to Etihad Railway.

*Road access:
Meydan One will feature links to:*
Al Khail Road
Ras Al Khor Road
Dubai Al Ain Road
Meydan Road

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/meyd...-latest-epic-project-601522.html#.VcHF-fmqqko


----------



## KillerZavatar

Currently tallest fountain is the 300m Jeddah one, right?


----------



## AltinD

godgame said:


> is there a plan to add that much greenery to dubai?


There is more greenery than you can ever imagine in your wildest dreams about this place :tongue3:


----------



## godgame

AltinD said:


> There is more greenery than you can ever imagine in your wildest dreams about this place :tongue3:


im serious. an answer?


----------



## DubaiM

KillerZavatar said:


> Currently tallest fountain is the 300m Jeddah one, right?


Well, there is a difference between dancing fountains and normal ones shooting up in the air. The tallest dancing fountains are currently the Dubai Fountains.


----------



## robertitoam

Well the world is starting to react to this announcement heres an article from today from CNN http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/05/travel/dubai-leisure-complex/index.html


----------



## KillerZavatar

DubaiM said:


> Well, there is a difference between dancing fountains and normal ones shooting up in the air. The tallest dancing fountains are currently the Dubai Fountains.


is there much of a difference though, dancing fountains are just more than one, but i guess the 400m+ one will be in the middle and just one of them. So it is just a fountain you can turn on with full pressure, no pressure or somewhere in between, or am I missing something


----------



## BinSuroor

Fotografer said:


> What is this Dubai Twins - 600 m???


Forget about them, Emaar replaced them with the tower at dubai creek harbor


----------



## Fotografer

In Dubai possible in future is 4 mega-tower (one is Iconic Tower).
Maybe someday will be build Nakheel Tower and others who planned (Including Pentominium).


----------



## DubaiM

Even though the new website isn't considered as construction progress, it's a clear sign that the project is still alive :cheers:


----------



## LouDagreat

Taller, Glassier version of 432 Park Avenue.


----------



## tokyo-hypa

LouDagreat said:


> Taller, Glassier version of 432 Park Avenue.


&& better imo


----------



## Gabriel900

Steve & Nazim


----------



## GulfArabia

Simce most activities in this site is sports related (ski slope, hockey, motor karts, football and basketball fields, golf, artificial beach, running and bike tracks ....) , not to mention its right next to maydan the horse race arena..

*They should add an olympic staduim*


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

GulfArabia said:


> *They should add an olympic staduim*


I've got a sneaking suspicion they're putting that off until they can feasibly build those air-conditioned stadiums the Qatari promised to sugar their bid for the 2022 World Cup. If the current technology level only allows major sports events in the Middle East to be held in winter, might as well wait until that obstacle is overcome before applying for the Summer Olympics.


----------



## GulfArabia

That corner on the golf coruse where the football field is looks very attractive for a staduim


----------



## Jelmer99

Any updates regarding this project?


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Jelmer99 said:


> Any updates regarding this project?


I tried to find something new but i couldn't

only found this Old news article that says work on Villas in the General Meydan city area is ongoing. 


http://www.thenational.ae/business/property/meydan-sobha-launches-third-phase-of-mbr-city-district-one-in-dubai 

And also interestingly this site haven't had its copyright updated for 2016 which is abit of a bad sign. http://www.meydan.ae/about/

I hope this isn`t another case of Putting this on the shelf and putting all the money into Another project, like Iconic tower instead considering both Emaar and Meydan got Strong involvement and economic support from the Dubai government.

Thanks for sharing picture of that Model Gabriel. That model really shows how serious the developer is must have cost a fortune to make it.


----------



## mocromadona

SKINNY AND SPACIOUS


----------



## Krim

Very impressive project

The tower remind me the minaret of the mosque of Algier


----------



## Oatmeal

So when does prep start?


----------



## droneriot

Something I've learned the last few months: If there are any news about any Dubai supertall, Gabriel will post them. If he doesn't, DubaiM will. In addition, AltinD and Dubai_Skyscraper will post whatever information they come across. This is a truth everyone can rely on and should be considered before asking for updates.


----------



## The-Real-Link

That's one impressive site model! Maybe the businessmen there also want to create their new ultrawhite, lightweight paper-inspired structure by taking it to the next step. I mean a paper structure over the river, what a concept! The varying square-like geometric lines that (completely block) the river... so fascinating. Oh wait the papers aren't supposed to be there? ^_~

Poor model ;p. 

Kidding aside, clearly the tower is but a fraction of what they have in mind and I'd imagine if they have the funds to build the entire complex / city center, a tower shouldn't be too troublesome.


----------



## starone

wow,i would like to go Dubai but a m not rich,:lol: nice place hello from mexico


----------



## kunming tiger

how many people are rich?


----------



## RandomDude01

Love the design. Its pretty futuristic looking.


----------



## jain ladda

love this projects..:cheers:


----------



## Lion007

*New update on Google Earth 4/8/2018*:cheers::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Twopsy

I have made a half transparent image overlay of the plan for Google Earth. That makes it easy to see what parts are already under construction:

http://www.skyscraperfan.com/ssc/meydanone.kmz


----------



## Redzio

^^ Your site don't work.


----------



## Twopsy

Redzio said:


> ^^ Your site don't work.


It works. I just confirmed that. You have to open the file with Google Earth.


----------



## Redzio

It says no to google chrome even when i'm opening it on Microsoft Edge.


----------



## Twopsy

Oh, then here is another link that should even work with Chrome

http://www.scraperbase.com/ssc/meydanone.kmz

The result should look like this:


----------



## GulfArabia

It worked on the google earth app on my ipad
Clicked on the link in safari and it jumped to the app


----------



## losrollosdelpipa

Any latest news on this building?


----------



## GeneratorNL

losrollosdelpipa said:


> Any latest news on this building?


As far as I know it's not under construction yet. The mall next to it is though.


----------



## ilkamoi

So, this is the only megatall between 700 and 800 meters that doesn't change it's height and will probably be built?


----------



## Mefu

ilkamoi said:


> So, this is the only megatall between 700 and 800 meters that doesn't change it's height and will probably be built?



Been askin myself the same question. I think the Uptown Dubai Project will also have a megatall thats 700+ meters tall. I think its construction might even start before the Dubai One Tower. Its such a pity that the Kingdom Tower is on hold. Its like nothings goin on now.


I'm still amazed by the Dubai Creek Tower though, but the updates are so rare, that its also kinda a pity. Its really like nothings goin on now at the megatalls section.


----------



## Lion007

*New update on Google Earth 6/11/2018*:cheers::cheers:


----------



## city of the future

I really hope these guys at meydan can pull this off! It’s been too quiet


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ How is this too quite? First phase is to build the Mall alongside the villas and Aziz Riviera, the place is buzzing with constant construction.

The tower and the canal come in later phases


----------



## ZZ-II

can anyone mark the location of the tower in the google earth pics?


----------



## Twopsy

It seems Dubai is one of the few cities which do not have a height restriction at all in many places. China shows more an more problems with towers over 600 metres and in the US the FAA forbids even much lower buildings in most cities. Buildings over 2000ft even have to approved by congress there.

Dubai already has one of the most important airports in the world and is planning an even larger one (which is already open for cargo) at the other side of the city. Somehow they manage to plan flight paths away from all those construction. Other cities can learn from Dubai in that regard.

Just don't let an airport hinder the development of a skyline!


----------



## Scion

That's because the ruler of Dubai; Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, is a trained pilot himself. So he knows all the technical things that go on at DXB and Emirates, and he essentially has supreme command over those entities. 

Flights path at DXB were indeed altered to cater for the coming of Burj Khalifa. And I'm sure it will be done again for future megatalls.

They even altered the flight paths for a BBC interview with Sheikh Mohammed:


----------



## Pohtija

If wtol technology were to come also to commercial planes this problem would be permanent history and cities all around the world would be free to reach for the skies..:angel1:
Maybe if energy & electric planes become cheaper some day..


----------



## droneriot

Well, I think another reason is that airports and skyscrapers were planned simultanously, makes it a lot easier when one is planned with the other in mind.


----------



## ssoott

Scion said:


> That's because the ruler of Dubai; Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, is a trained pilot himself. So he knows all the technical things that go on at DXB and Emirates, and he essentially has supreme command over those entities.
> 
> Flights path at DXB were indeed altered to cater for the coming of Burj Khalifa. And I'm sure it will be done again for future megatalls.


China really need a pilot sultan too.


----------



## Gabriel900

From cityscape today


----------



## Emir of Ketir

Doubt this will ever materialize.
Depends how much upswing Expo generates.


----------



## JorgenHans

MEYDAN ONE :cheers:


----------



## 88-777

Random youtube video from December?


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yeah was seeing that post acting like it's brand new /shrug. Unless things got approved but you'd be hearing headlines from some journal sources with a project this large.


----------



## MartinBic

who says Dubai is this tower? anw the masterplan is U/C .. canal, districts, huge mall .. don't worry this will happen. Unless you live here and you know best


----------



## N830MH

JorgenHans said:


> MEYDAN ONE :cheers:



Wow! Very interesting video! I never seen that before! I'm impressive!


----------



## Twopsy

Will this project have a metro connection? I could not see any in the video. Is it underground?


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

Gabriel900 said:


> From cityscape today


That sky slope is so ugly. It looks like an after thought. They should have given it some snaking curves to give it a slope like feel. And those pylons it stands on could also be a few more towers. It would be a much more intriguing structure if it was all integrated. Think how would Zaha Hadid or Calatrava would have designed it. Not to that extreme but with a bit more flare.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

Twopsy said:


> Will this project have a metro connection? I could not see any in the video. Is it underground?


This plan isnt the most recent one but it seems like they want to do some underground metro. :banana::banana:


----------



## Twopsy

It seems the metro is among the slowest growing parts of Dubai. The new line to the EXPO 2020 site has been the only extension of the metro for many years. People always tell me that Dubai is a "car city" like Los Angeles, but at least all major projects like this one should have a decent metro access.

I haven't heard anything about the Golden Line for a while. It is not even mentioned in the Wikipedia article about the Dubai Metro. I really hope they build that metro line when it is still possible very easily. However on the recent satellite photos no tunnel construction is visible, although the mall is already overground.


----------



## yorkshampion

JorgenHans said:


> MEYDAN ONE :cheers:


WOW !!!


----------



## city of the future

This is unfortunately very unlikely to be built. The developer has had projects like these in the past but never saw the light of day.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

city of the future said:


> This is unfortunately very unlikely to be built. The developer has had projects like these in the past but never saw the light of day.


But this is allready much more completed than the previous ones. Mall is coming along and the Lagoon-Part is also pretty much ongoing.
Why allways so negative if it is U/C. If it is on hold, you can start to say some things, but if it is fully U/C, there is not really a reason too.:banana:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

city of the future said:


> This will never be built. Should have a separate section for these visions unlikely to happen


I think it's a little too pessimistic to say this will never be built. Out of all the various megatall proposals, this has got to advanced stages of design, the site is ready, and the city is full of supertalls and developers who have the means to build them. While its construction isn't really certain, Dubai One certainly isn't the poster child for pipe dream projects either. There are many proposals out there that have far less substance behind them.

EDIT: I see that you changed your wording. Too bad that I already made this long reply to the second sentence of your original post.

However, I think I agree with the general gist of your message. At some point when Burj Khalifa and Abraj al-Bait were finished, and Shanghai Tower, Ping An IFC and Wuhan Greenland Center were rising, megatalls appeared to become a regular thing. There were proposals to build them all over the place. Kuala Lumpur, Mumbai, Jakarta, Chicago, Moscow, Jeddah, Seoul, Shenzen, Guangzhou... sites were prepped, drawings were drawn, it really seemed like the age of megatalls was coming. CTBUH defined the term, and it felt only natural to have a separate subforum for all those megatalls that were coming.

And then, those projects fell by the wayside one by one. The tally still stands at three megatalls built in the world, with a fourth under construction - one whose roof height will be well below 500 m. The reality seems to be that megatalls are generally impractical and economically unfeasible, and there simply won't be many of them built in the foreseeable future. There aren't enough people who want to buy them. However, they have been demonstrated to be technically feasible to build, so proposals aren't held back by the limits of engineering. If investors can be found, megatalls can be built. For this reason, we still see a lot of megatall proposals, even though few of them make it to reality. 

So in the end, I think the Megatalls section will naturally transform into what you are looking for. A section solely for proposals, as the KL117 thread will be moved to the archives once construction is complete. Maybe another project will have started up by then, but I don't know. Maybe then, this forum could be named "Proposed Megatalls", made a subforum of Supertalls, and if any construction actually starts, the thread could just be placed in the Supertalls section. Because I don't think there will be many enough megatalls under construction any time soon to warrant their own subforum.


----------



## Twopsy

The difference is that megatalls will never be archived when completed. The thread of Burj Khalifa is still here.


----------



## Hudson11

Twopsy said:


> The difference is that megatalls will never be archived when completed. The thread of Burj Khalifa is still here.


That's more about it being the world's tallest building. We could probably dig up the Shanghai Tower and Mecca Clock Tower threads to bring in more traffic, but that might draw discussion away from all the other threads for prospective megatalls. It's a discussion worth having, so let's move it to here: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916572&page=10


----------



## Erwin_1999

Is that the Dubai One tower on the last image....?


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

I guess its a concrete-farm for the mall. For sure no constructions tho.


----------



## A Chicagoan

No tapering!? That would be impressive. It looks like Goldin Finance 117 to me.

Also, that ski slope is pretty impressive. A giant ski slope in the middle of the city!


----------



## Mangatucotize

Nice tower hopefully it Will not stall and be completed on time🗼


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Mangatucotize said:


> Nice tower hopefully it Will not stall and be completed on time🗼


Depending on your definition of "on time", it's already way too late.


----------



## citysquared

another big one!


----------



## pdvd

Blablabla... Dubai... making expensive plans but just like the big tower this one will also never be build.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

pdvd said:


> Blablabla... Dubai... making expensive plans but just like the big tower this one will also never be build.


The thing is that it might not get built at the moment, but I think there is absolutly no reason to think it will never be built...hno:


----------



## N830MH

Haven't they already starting construction?!? When it will be completed?


----------



## Guest

N830MH said:


> Haven't they already starting construction?!? When it will be completed?


they wont build a huge tower like this in an enmpty naighborhood probally they wil start building in late 2020 when the mall and low rise buildings the tower still showing in the lastest masterplans so it still alive just guessing


----------



## pdvd

N830MH said:


> Haven't they already starting construction?!? When it will be completed?


and in SA they also started building a tower... everybody knows what has happened...


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

pdvd said:


> and in SA they also started building a tower... everybody knows what has happened...


Exept Dubai has allready shown they are able to finish big buildings... There is no reason to be so negativ, you cant expect them to built everything at once...hno:hno:


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

N830MH said:


> Haven't they already starting construction?!? When it will be completed?


The construction is for the mall only. The tower site is still a patch of empty, flat ground.



Henrik_Flottmann said:


> Exept Dubai has allready shown they are able to finish big buildings... There is no reason to be so negativ, you cant expect them to built everything at once...hno:hno:


That may be, but it's been a decade or so since Dubai built its very tallest towers. All the buildings taller than 380 meters in Dubai started construction before the financial crisis of 2009. Since then, not a single proposed tower over 380 meters has come to fruition. If you count roof height only, the threshold is at 350 meters, as The Address Boulevard only reaches 370 meters because of a very tall pair of antennas. Buildings taller than that are proposed quite often, but their completion record is not particularly good.


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ Well many tall buildings have topped out recently .. SLS, Five ... and more are on the way AMA, Address, Primo, Wasl, 1 Zaabeel ... It is VERY impressive what dubai is achieving in its low market cycle .. because construction now is still better and higher than almost everywhere on earth.

"not a single proposed tower over 380 meters has come to fruition" really!! cities barely have 1 building above 300 and you are shaming Dubai for having only buildings up to 380? It doesn't make sense .. Dubai by any means is still far ahead from any other city when it comes to supertalls and this year only 2 were added to the list making the total 27 ... while the next city on the charts has only like 13 ..

I don't think there is real ground for you being disappointed in what Dubai is building.


----------



## Guest

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Well many tall buildings have topped out recently .. SLS, Five ... and more are on the way AMA, Address, Primo, Wasl, 1 Zaabeel ... It is VERY impressive what dubai is achieving in its low market cycle .. because construction now is still better and higher than almost everywhere on earth.
> 
> "not a single proposed tower over 380 meters has come to fruition" really!! cities barely have 1 building above 300 and you are shaming Dubai for having only buildings up to 380? It doesn't make sense .. Dubai by any means is still far ahead from any other city when it comes to supertalls and this year only 2 were added to the list making the total 27 ... while the next city on the charts has only like 13 ..
> 
> I don't think there is real ground for you being disappointed in what Dubai is building.


It will hold N1 in 300m+ skyscrapers for a very very long time but too bad it lost N1 in 200m+easly to shenzhen


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

wewillwin98 said:


> It will hold N1 in 300m+ skyscrapers for a very very long time but too bad it lost N1 in 200m+easly to shenzhen


tbf. Shenzen got 4x as many residents as Dubai does and is a main-hub in one of the fastest growing economies in the world. Nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Guest

Henrik_Flottmann said:


> tbf. Shenzen got 4x as many residents as Dubai does and is a main-hub in one of the fastest growing economies in the world. Nothing to be ashamed of.


Definitly


----------



## droneriot

Gabriel900 said:


> I don't think there is real ground for you being disappointed in what Dubai is building.


I dunno, I don't really follow your reasoning here, because it's a bit like saying that if Usain Bolt runs a bad time, you'd say he still runs faster than Whoopi Goldberg. Of course he does, but should that be his standard?


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ My reasoning is the opposite of what you said actually  

Dubai in terms of population and history is "Whoopi Goldberg" and all the other megacities are "Usain Bolt" .. and for the last 20 years Dubai was crushing it in terms of construction and height and even now when it is in its low market cycle Dubai is still crushing the Usains of the world with most supertalls being built than anywhere else.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Gabriel900 said:


> ^^ Well many tall buildings have topped out recently .. SLS, Five ... and more are on the way AMA, Address, Primo, Wasl, 1 Zaabeel ... It is VERY impressive what dubai is achieving in its low market cycle .. because construction now is still better and higher than almost everywhere on earth.
> 
> "not a single proposed tower over 380 meters has come to fruition" really!! cities barely have 1 building above 300 and you are shaming Dubai for having only buildings up to 380? It doesn't make sense .. Dubai by any means is still far ahead from any other city when it comes to supertalls and this year only 2 were added to the list making the total 27 ... while the next city on the charts has only like 13 ..
> 
> I don't think there is real ground for you being disappointed in what Dubai is building.


I merely point out that the people who think anything can be built in Dubai are severely overestimating the city. While the city quite rightly excels with buildings in the 300-350 m range, people tend to speak of Dubai as if it builds a new Megatall every month, and take _every_ wild proposal at face value.

Dubai is certainly impressive, but there is a limit. There is a level of height that it too extravagant even for Dubai. The reality over the past ten years has been that every new proposed tower above 400 meters has tanked. There have been dozens of them, way more than in any other city in the world, and all but three have failed. 

The discussion started by pdvd was about whether Dubai One is a realistic proposal. It's not. It is almost twice as tall as any successful project initiated after the financial crisis. A good 300 meters taller than the limit of economic viability. 

So yes, while Dubai has built many Supertalls, its record with Megatalls is not as glorious. Exactly one building has been built with a height closer to the Megatall limit than the Supertall limit (450 m+), and that's Burj Khalifa. It famously required a bailout from Abu Dhabi to be completed. 11 other towers have been seriously proposed with the same height criteria (counting what CTBUH classifies as Visions, we're up to 30), and all of them have failed. The record suggests that Dubai One will too.


----------



## Yako1

Kyll.Ing. said:


> I merely point out that the people who think anything can be built in Dubai are severely overestimating the city. While the city quite rightly excels with buildings in the 300-350 m range, people tend to speak of Dubai as if it builds a new Megatall every month, and take _every_ wild proposal at face value.
> 
> Dubai is certainly impressive, but there is a limit. There is a level of height that it too extravagant even for Dubai. The reality over the past ten years has been that every new proposed tower above 400 meters has tanked. There have been dozens of them, way more than in any other city in the world, and all but three have failed.
> 
> The discussion started by pdvd was about whether Dubai One is a realistic proposal. It's not. It is almost twice as tall as any successful project initiated after the financial crisis. A good 300 meters taller than the limit of economic viability.
> 
> So yes, while Dubai has built many Supertalls, its record with Megatalls is not as glorious. Exactly one building has been built with a height closer to the Megatall limit than the Supertall limit (450 m+), and that's Burj Khalifa. It famously required a bailout from Abu Dhabi to be completed. 11 other towers have been seriously proposed with the same height criteria (counting what CTBUH classifies as Visions, we're up to 30), and all of them have failed. The record suggests that Dubai One will too.



Not sure about this part of your comment " people think that Dubai builds a new tall building every month "...


But many people do think that Dubai is rich and every one in Dubai is rich or atleast well to do. Of course we all know that is false. There are LOTS of underpaid workers. Some of them are abused and have their passports taken away. Sigh.


----------



## Gabriel900

Dear Kyll.Ing.
-Dubai needed a bailout because of a *GLOBAL *economic crisis
-Dubai can build megatall tower .. they *HAVE *the money for it .. it is just when to build it to turn the maximum profits from them.
-"people tend to speak of Dubai as if it builds a new Megatall every month" No one ever spoke this way! That's the first time I hear of it from *YOU*!
-Again you are stuck with 3 or 4 ideas you keep on repeating them, I already answered the same points you mentioned here 2 thousands time before so let's not do it again I don't have the time.
-But in case you wanted to repeat them yet again, please stay away from out of topic discussions.


----------



## Yako1

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Depending on your definition of "on time", it's already way too late.



When was it supposed to open? Few months ago..


The bigger question is, how many apartments will be sold.. Is it going to be empty like many other buildings in the UAE? Remember a lot of them have lost their value.


----------



## 108fan

Dubai needs to slow down haha


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

108fan said:


> Dubai needs to slow down haha


They already are, buildings like Pentominium, Marina 106, Entisar Tower, and the Dubai Creek Tower are all on indefinite hold. I think Dubai is slowing down tbh


----------



## BinSuroor

x-post


brainsound said:


> Source: emiratestenders.com


----------



## city of the future

I don't believe that one bit, this developer is very flakey and in some hot soup as of recent news


----------



## MMJ1405

Any news, recent updates?


----------



## Twopsy

Elvis might be alive, but this tower is pretty dead. It still appears in the renders in the background of the mall, but it is not promoted anymore.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Twopsy said:


> Elvis might be alive, but this tower is pretty dead. It still appears in the renders in the background of the mall, but it is not promoted anymore.


And the mall is on hold too, apparently. So yeah, this tower probably isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## LuffyH7

I was going through instagram stories fast and i got a ad with the meydan project and dubai meydan one was in the ad and I’ve never seen this new ad before but i didnt screenshot because I accidentally skipped...


----------



## God.Comrade

In CTBUH it says that the project is canceled


----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## God.Comrade

I do not know if it is completely canceled or if it will continue to be active. What CTBUH says I cannot consider official at all, so I will be aware of new information.


----------



## Gabriel900

It is on hold like the mall and the rest of the masterplan .. nothing canceled yet


----------



## Redzio

Hahaha, no. Its dead like a lot of other projects in dubai.


----------



## Gabriel900

You don't have to be cruel about it, projects get canceled everywhere for many reasons. This one is on hold for financial reasons and developer is sorting things out since the mall is halfway done. Let's be nice to each other


----------



## Gabriel900

*Emirates Central Cooling Systems Corporation (Empower), has signed an agreement to provide district cooling services to Meydan master community with a total capacity of 382,000RT.*

As per news, activity will come back to the masterplan, Mall and other U/C projects should resume, giving some positivity to the future of this tower, plus with the new leadership for Meydan, things should start looking better.


----------



## Henrik_Flottmann

I would love to see some progress on the district but I just don't know, Meydan does not seem very competent nor successful to me. 

Is the channel in the district even still ongoing. With the recent switch to artifical beaches to the next part of the channel, I am curious to what it will change...


----------



## Twopsy

I saw an ad on Instagram and this as sounds like the mall is still planned and all those renderings still contain the tower. Would they realls advertise those apartments if the mall and the tower were cancelled?


----------



## Gabriel900

It was never canceled .. but majorly delayed .. not in the near future


----------



## Valardo

cool


----------



## rgarrison

Forgot about this one.


----------



## rgarrison




----------



## Gabriel900

^^ this video is a joke ... first thing this project is not the "biggest development project is history", second Sobha Hartland Azizi Riviera and District 1 are NOT part of Meydan 1 and they are all Under construction with no problem whatsoever .. it is only the mall thats on hold.


----------

